# James Flex Lewis



## davegmb (Jan 30, 2011)

Warning quite a bit of bromance in the first video lol






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## bknoxx (Jan 30, 2011)

pretty stout dude there  


 Mon  Red devils


----------



## Curt James (Jan 30, 2011)

Great video!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 30, 2011)

I dont miss what I dont have.  Thats some profound shit.
I think he coulda brought his body fat down a little more but who am I to judge.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 30, 2011)

I came away from it with a different feel.  I think his wife should be doing something with her life other than making this guy her adult baby. The guy doesn't do a freaking thing other than go to the gym crap, eat and sleep. She "manages everything" so the guy is a complete child, at least that's how the whole thing came off. What the hell does she do?  make food and shave his back?  Big freaking deal.  She can't have kids now b/c it would make him feel less cared for?  What kind of cop out crappy BS is this. The guy' just doesn't seem like a man to me.  He seems like a kept child-man.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 30, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> The guy' just doesn't seem like a man to me.  He seems like a kept child-man.





When was that video made? 

Since then he's signed with Gaspari and is surely bringing some money in by way of salary or sponsorship. He's not just getting tubs of MyoFusion, right?


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> When was that video made?
> 
> Since then he's signed with Gaspari and is surely bringing some money in by way of salary or sponsorship. He's not just getting tubs of MyoFusion, right?



And what happens 6 years from now if it all doesn't pan out?  How has he prepared for the future. Great some sponsor may hand him 70K per year for some pictures and use of his name but his drug bills could be more than that. Sorry, kept men leave me making a funny face. Maybe I'm wrong.  Maybe he's out there really promoting himself in some ways that are not prevented by contractual commitments or maybe he's earning a degree in computer tech or something but it's not the message I got from the vidi. Maybe you think I'm crapping on the life style.  I just expect more from strong men. Strong to me doesn't mean my wife wiped my ass. Didn't work out so well for Kovacs.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 30, 2011)

Its a couple of years old i think Curt maybe less, it was on the tele over here.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 30, 2011)

Fuckin' Euros with their bad teeth and queens English. Cheeky fellows you are. 
I don't even know what cheeky means.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 30, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Fuckin' Euros with their bad teeth and queens English. Cheeky fellows you are.
> I don't even know what cheeky means.


 
Thanks for that!!!!!!!


----------

